# الجمعية الامريكيه للمهندسين الامريكيين



## حامد الحمداوي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجمعية الامريكيه للمهندسين الميكانيكيين*

*الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين* (بالإنجليزية: American Society of Mechanical Engineers) و يطلق عليها اختصارا (بالإنجليزية: ASME) هي جمعية أمريكية متخصصة في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية و ما يتعلق بها تأسست عام 1880 إثر حوادث انفجار متعددة لغلايات بخار.
مهمتها الأساسية هي وضع القوانين و الثوابت الخاصة بتصميم وتشغيل اللآلات و الأجهزة و المنشآت الميكانيكية. و تقوم الجمعية أيضا بإصدار العديد من الدوريات التقنية و إقامة المؤتمرات و تقوم بدعم بعض البرامج التعليمية
وموقع الجمعيه من هنا
وباعتقادي الشخصي ومن خلال تجربتي العمليه ان لا استغناء لاي مهندس ميكانيكي عن هذه الجمعيه واصداراتها . اذ يحتوي موقعها على قسم بالمهن واخر بالتدريب والتعليم


----------



## مهاجر (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير مهندس حامد على مشاركتك

وأوافقك الرأي بأهمية هذه الجمعية بالنظر لإحتوائها للقوانين و الثوابت الخاصة بتصميم وتشغيل اللآلات و الأجهزة و المنشآت الميكانيكية.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أتمنى يوم من الأيام أن نتكلم عن الجمعية العربية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين ......كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك استاذ مهاجر
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

شكرا لك مهندس أيمن 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

حمودة البدوي قال:


> أتمنى يوم من الأيام أن نتكلم عن الجمعية العربية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين ......كل عام وأنتم بخير


 

شكرا لك استاذ حمودة البدوي
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو من الأخوة من لديه الستاندرات :CGA compressed gas association 
و ISO 3183/1.2.3
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

رنا نور قال:


> أرجو من الأخوة من لديه الستاندرات :CGA compressed gas association
> و ISO 3183/1.2.3
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
الاخت رنا
ISO 3183/1.2.3 بخصوص ماذا هذا الستاندر ربما ازودك به ان اعلمتيني التخصص
http://www.cganet.com/
هذا موقع الجمعية المطلوبه ومنه وعلى باب
contact CGA
تستطيعين الاتصال بهم وتطلبين ما تشائين من ستاندرات وسيزودوك بها
ومعذرة لاني لم البي طلبك كاملا لضيق الوقت .. وسوف ازودك بها مالم تحصلين عليها
وعلى الهموم هذا رابط للستاندرات بشكل عام لكنه غير مجاني
http://webstore.ansi.org/FindStandards.aspx?SearchString=ISO+3183/1.2.3&SearchOption=1&PageNum=0
مع تحياتي


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز تشكر على تعاونك 
ISO 3183-1 Petroleum and natural gas industries - Steel pipe for pipelines - Technical delivery conditions - Part 1: Pipes of requirement class A. *...*

.ISO 3183-2 Petroleum and natural gas industries -- Steel pipe for pipelines -
- Technical 
*ISO 3183-3*

*Petroleum and natural gas industries -- Steel pipe for pipelines -- Technical delivery conditions -- Part 3: Pipes of requirement class C*

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخت رنا يمكنك تنزيل الملفات

من الروابط ادناه 
http://up5.m5zn.com/eqv363k9vcsz/hamed1.xls.htm

http://up5.m5zn.com/iyfliyb7focl/hamed3.pdf.htm

http://up5.m5zn.com/l5t79d0zipdu/hamed_2.xls.htm


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمساهمات الاعضاء ورمضان كريم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

virtualknight قال:


> شكرا لمساهمات الاعضاء ورمضان كريم


 شكرا لمرورك الطيب
واتمنى من الله ان يمكننا من الخدمه
مع تقديري


----------



## دايناميك (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور يابشمهندس ويعينك على فعل الخير


----------



## Eng.ammar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين با باشا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

دايناميك قال:


> الله ينور يابشمهندس ويعينك على فعل الخير


 شكرا لك يامير الاخلاق
والله هو الموفق لنا ولكم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

عمار الخرساني قال:


> مشكورين با باشا


 
شكرا لك ياخرساني
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## نايف علي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل

أود أن أسألك مالفوائد التي تقدمها الجمعية لفئة الطلاب؟

وماهي طريقة الإنضمام إلى الجمعية ؟

شاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل
> 
> ...


 


اخي العزيز الفائده من خلال مايحتوي الموقع من ابواب متعدده


وليس للطلاب فقط بل لكل المهندسين وهي


المطبوعات 


البويلرات واواني الضغط (كود)


كودات واستاندرات


مجلات الهندسه الميكانيكيه


جرائد ودوريات


تامين الاتصلات بينهم وبين الاخرين


كتب 


تعليم


وتمنح الشهادات والاجازات


لديها هيئات للبحث والتطوير ولعدة اختصاصات


شروحات وتوضيح للكودات والستاندرات


اقامة مؤتمرات


التعليم المستمر


مراكز طلابيه


مركز مهني للحرف


وباختصار فانها تعتبر مركز بحثي وتطويري


ومانحه للشهادات والاجازات لتخريج متخصصين وحرفيين


في مجال الهندسه الميكانيكيه وتطبيقاتها


اما الانضمام اليها فيمكنك معرفة المزيد عن هذا الامر من


MEMBERSHIP


في الموقع المذكور 


http://www.asme.org/​


وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م على مصطفى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنترصفقات (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

م على مصطفى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 شكرا لك يالحبيب


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

سنترصفقات قال:


> مشككككككككككككككور


 شكرا لك يالغالي


----------



## المهندس غازي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abc-ahmed (13 سبتمبر 2008)

رحم الله والديك
انها جمعية معروفة وبحوثها رهيبة 
هل تعرف كيفية تنزيل ملفاتها؟
شكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس غازي قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 شكرا حبيبي غازي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

abc-ahmed قال:


> رحم الله والديك
> انها جمعية معروفة وبحوثها رهيبة
> هل تعرف كيفية تنزيل ملفاتها؟
> شكرا


الله عليك ما انبلك شكرا يالحبيب
حدد الملفات المطلوبه وسانزلها لك
مع تحياتي لك والف الف رحمة لوالديك


----------



## صديق القمر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ م.حامد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 سبتمبر 2008)

صديق القمر قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخ م.حامد


 شكرا لك
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## احمد السيد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياحمد
ورمضان كريم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الانتساب لهذه الجمعية ليس بالمجان


----------

